# Crackling hull noise



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Hullslap??... On a light coppy day?..


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

look up "pistol" or "big claw" shrimp


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It depends, what kind of boat is it? how old is the boat? are you in calm waters? is the hull in good condition?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Sound like mini popcorn constantly exploding?

My guess without knowing any more would be the two part foam breaking up from the direct sunlight heating it up beyond its expansion possibilities. This will eventually stop after the foam has expanded to its capacity.


----------



## docgreen9 (Mar 27, 2011)

Boat is a 2007 Beavertail ( fiberglsaa )

noticed it on dead calm no wind no waves just dead quiet. Yea it might be heat reelated. I did notice i could make a run and it go away then come back in a while. 

Hmmm


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ducknut's probably right. Curious though, are you standing on the decks or floor when you hear it, or sitting?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmm ide be givin beavertail a call, but be kind, shouting gets you nowhere when dealing with a boat manufacturer


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&q=crustacean+noises+heard+through+hull&aq=&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=d1f623abe9e4c7dd


----------



## docgreen9 (Mar 27, 2011)

just notice it while sitting still


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

I know exactly what you're talking about. It is definitely shrimp if it is what I am thinking and usually means you are over hard bottom. I've found it often means I'm in the right place, though not always the right time, but it usually means oysters or some sort of shell bottom. I know there was a florida sportsman article several years ago that said these were good places to try for tarpon when they are in. I'll post the link up for you if I can find it.


----------



## docgreen9 (Mar 27, 2011)

JaxLax ok at least it sounds like you know what I'm meaning. I've heard similar while diving in saltwater in the keys. I hear a crackle sound. I thought the dive master said it was coral noise or something. 

I definately only hear it on the floor of the hull that is solid through to the water if that makes sense. You don't hear it in the front or back on the upper decks.

I'm not too worried about it just curious


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What, you thought I was just making up an answer?
It's a common noise all through the backwaters of the marsh.
Really loud through the hull of an aluminum boat.
Here's a sample...

http://www.personal.ecu.edu/spraguem/fish/snapsh.wav


One of my favorite sounds when taking a nap on the boat.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

> One of my favorite sounds when taking a nap on the boat.


Now that I can go for


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

figured you would be talking about an Egret ...LOL


----------



## docgreen9 (Mar 27, 2011)

Brett you are the man ... that's it. Ok I feel better now. 

Thanks to everyone for their input you guys are awesome!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

A friend of mine sent this to me the other day. 




> While we were sailing out of Flamingo, we heard those popping noises which I think you had been told was some critter eating stuff off the bottom of the boat?? Anyway, happened to come across the following which probably explains what we heard:
> 
> Snap, Crackle, Pop
> 
> ...


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

We were in my Classic out of Port of the Islands 2 weekends ago and 2 separate times while slowly fishing the mangroves we heard this noise.  We thought it was the leaves or barnacles that fell in the boat from retreiving jigs from the mangroves......don't ask.....that was mixing with a little water in the boat.  I'm glad to know what it is now.  Now that you mention it..that stretch of mangroves produced very well.  I'll use it as a new fishing tool now!


----------

